# Spit braai



## africanmeat (Dec 14, 2013)

It's this time again ,end of the year.
and we did our annually Spit braai for our employees .
it was a great day.


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello.  Good lookin sheep.  Absolutely LOVE the paint gun idea for basting.  Good post.  Thanks.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## mbogo (Dec 14, 2013)

I see your professional-grade basting brush is hard at work again!  Awesome job, it takes a real pro to carve while its still spinning! and what a great thing to do for your guys, Wish their were more folks like you out there. 

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 15, 2013)

Now that's one hell of a fine animal you've got there! You did such a beautiful job! The video was so fun and terrific to see - as if being there even! Thank you for that!

Did anyone get to eat the head and eyes? Or was that discarded?

In any event, so delicious to see! BRAVO!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Dec 15, 2013)

Love that basting gun
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Just the right  tool . Lamb was a lovely colour,looks like a great day.


----------



## disco (Dec 15, 2013)

Do you need any more employees? That looks awful good.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 15, 2013)

Again Fantastic! You have some very lucky employees!


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 20, 2013)

thanks guys .
next year it will be in a built in bbq .


----------

